# vanity unit 590rl



## coolman (May 20, 2005)

i have been quoted 110 pounds for the basin of my vanity unit
on my 04 590rl swift , (the second in 4 years) which has broken round the plug area, does anyone know were i can get a replacement ?


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi coolman.
Have you checked this price with Swift?

If it is this price then you might want to check with a friendly accessories dealer if you can order one from a catalogue/wholesaler that is acceptable shape/size (Chances are there wont be one the same!)

Finally as its your 2nd in 4 years 8O you could consider a repair of some sort (fibreglass or similar repair kit)
I know the later wont look fab but at £110 it might be worth considering :idea: 
Hoping this helps  
Regards C


----------

